
What is the length of a string? A tricky question - ingve
https://mortoray.com/2016/04/28/what-is-the-length-of-a-string-a-tricky-question/
======
nly
> Every day millions of programmers require the length of a string

Why? There are relatively few cases where I think you should actually give a
damn about how long a string is.

For most CRUD applications (i.e. most applications) you either have a grammar
for your input or you don't. If you don't then all you typically want to do is
minimal sanity checking (e.g. check that nobody is putting a 10 MB string in
as their email address).

